# Rocky Mountain Vertex 25th Anniversary!!



## Hosnet (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich hatte in verschiedenen Prospekten schon öfters das Vertex in der gleichen Lackierung wie das offizielle Element 25th(Jubiläumsmodell zum 25jährigen Bestehen von RM) metallic red/silver bei Teamfahrern gesehen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es diesen Vertex Rahmen auch offiziell zum Kaufen gab? Würde nämlich einen in 21" suchen!!!


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

nein, es gab nur die Element-Serie offiziell. 25th-Vertex sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (3. Januar 2007)

Das Team war aber definitiv unterwegs. Konnte ich auf der TAC genau sehen, als wir Platt überholt haben


----------



## s.d (3. Januar 2007)

JA das stimmt das Team hatte es ganz sicher hab es mir vorm Start der TAC ganz genau angesehen. Zu kaufen gab/gibt es aber wohl nur das Element


----------



## Catsoft (3. Januar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> JA das stimmt das Team hatte es ganz sicher hab es mir vorm Start der TAC ganz genau angesehen. Zu kaufen gab/gibt es aber wohl nur das Element



Eben! Ich hatte beim Überholen an der Eisdiele genug Zeit das Teil ausgiebig zu betrachten


----------

